# Want to trade a fishing trip?



## RhinoNorth (Dec 17, 2004)

Well hello fine fisherman from the south! i was wondering what types of sportfish you boast, and what are the best methods for landing the big ones, here in alberta we have many cold water fish such as brown, rainbow, brooke, bull, lake, cutthroat and golden trout we have grayling, pike, whites, burbot and walleye. I was also wondering what kind of licence you require to fish there as im interested in fishing Nodak. anyone interested in fishin in Alberta should contact me because im interested in trading a weeks fishing.

p.s we have about 8 inches of ice on the lakes now and the browns are really showin their stuff at obed lake this year...
long live the fisherman!
where ever your line may be..


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rhino -

I caught my first brown trout and grayling over in Norway this year. It truly was a blast. What size of brown trout are you seeing through the ice, and what do you use to fish for them? I bet it is a good time, those trout really put up a fight!


----------



## RhinoNorth (Dec 17, 2004)

the browns in obed range from about 2-8 pounds but lunkers can weigh in at 15+ pounds. they are trully hard to catch as most fish are not aware of what lies above the ice. browns require a no light shack cause if they see you they are gone.
i recomend using a small barbless trebel a 30 pound black leader and a smelt as big as the thumb

#1 cheezy icefishing rods dont hold up againt big fish
#2 dont wrap your bare hands in the line (no perch in obed)
#3 Bring lots of propane


----------

